# How to Sign Up as a driver without insurance and without vehicle?



## SwampFox (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello you all! This question probably seems stupid, but I cannot figure out how to complete my sign up without the prompt to take a picture of an insurance card with a VIN. The problem is I don't have a car nor do I have insurance. I have just returned to the U.S. from teaching English in Asia, and so I had planned on renting with Enterprise for a while first to work with Uber. Are you supposed to purchase a policy before you can be approved to drive? Thanks again!


----------



## TheTruth...Hurts (Jul 17, 2017)

You can rent from Uber. Send Q to them


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

You get approved without the car or insurance. Those are to approve the car. After you are approved, follow the links for needing a car. They make it pretty simple.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

You cannot use a rental car outside of Uber or Lyft's rental programs.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

You need a car and will need a policy to own a car. 
Or your friends or family can add you to their policy and you can use their car for Uber.


----------



## SwampFox (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks everyone! Uber support fixed it for me.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You just need to get your bicycle inspected, make sure there's good tires and the brakes are newish. Put a sissy bar on the back for pax 1, and a small platform on your handlebars for pax 2.
Small trailer for luggage is optional.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Small trailer for luggage is optional.


but highly recommended


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trebor said:


> but highly recommended


Yes, more likely to get a five star rating. The "service animal'' can ride back there too.


----------

